# 90853 (Group psychotherapy)



## soprano (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone know how many minutes one unit of this code is equal to? I don't see a time base in the CPT book. Do I bill one hour of 90853 at one unit or is this a thirty minute code and I should bill two units to equal one hour of group psychotherapy.


----------



## creinhardt (Nov 28, 2012)

There is no time units associated with this code.  It is billed as one unit without reguard to time/lenght of  the session.  Each member in the group may be billed separately at one unit.


----------



## soprano (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you, thank you


----------



## nicasa (Aug 6, 2015)

*2 hour 90853 Group*

We run 2 and 3 hour substance abuse groups.  Does anyone know how to bill this to BCBS.  If we use 90853 it is a unit of service, so we do not get paid for 2 hours or 3 hours.
HELP!!!


----------

